# RS232 to USB Adapter - Windows 7



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Does anyone have an RS232 to USB adapter that works with Windows 7 64 bit?

Mike


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

do you mean to add a serial port to a computer that doesn't have one?

The way your question is asked it appears you are trying to turn a rs232 into USB.

Is it a desktop? If so get a PCI card to add the port.

Is it a laptop? You can get cards to add a serial port or a usb port that go into the card slot.

Cheers

A quick Google search using the link at the bottom found this one. Claims win7 32/64.

http://www.usconverters.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=67&products_id=279
Compatible with: Windows 7 32/64, Vista 32/64,
- Server 2003/8, XP 32/64, 2000, ME, 98Se
- Mac and Linux
- Compliance: USB1.1 & 2.0, EIA/TIA RS-232
- Serial interface: standard 9-pin RS232 male.
- USB interface: standard Type A female.
- USB Plug and Play.
- RS232 signals: TX, RX, RTS, CTS, DTR, DSR, RI and GND
- Internal TX/RX 128/385 Byte buffer
- No IRQ Conflicts, no IRQs, IO or DMA required.
- Processor: FTDI FT232BL
- 3 feet cable.
- Automatic handshake support.
- Baud rates from 300bps to 115200bps.
- 15KV/600Wms static ESD electric protection.
- Wake-up and Intelligent Power Management
- Port powered < 100mA.
- Working temperature: -20C to 60C.

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source...SgwTT-_jFCgAAAKoEBU_QJoeZ&fp=d29994193830ccd0


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> do you mean to add a serial port to a computer that doesn't have one?
> 
> The way your question is asked it appears you are trying to turn a rs232 into USB.
> 
> ...


It's a laptop without an RS232. I'm having trouble with 64 bit Windows 7. My current adapter worked with the 32 bit vista but won't work with Windows 7.

I have an Expresscard port but I'm using it.

I just need to find an adapter that's compatable with Win 7, 64bit.

I checked the compatability list but I want to hear from anyone who's using one.

Mike


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The USB to serial from monoprice work on Vista or Win7. The only gotcha is I'm using them on Vista 64 but Win7 32.

I would think they could answer the 64 bit question by now. I've had them almost a year.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

cables unlimited usb 2.0 to rs232 serial adapter is what I use.. win7 x64..
did have to change a setting for it to work with my MX remote.. set latency to "1"..


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

http://www.google.com/products/cata...og_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CC8Q8wIwAg#

This is exactly what I'm using now on Win7 x64 to console into my Cisco equipment.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> The USB to serial from monoprice work on Vista or Win7. The only gotcha is I'm using them on Vista 64 but Win7 32.
> 
> I would think they could answer the 64 bit question by now. I've had them almost a year.


I got the one from monoprice.

Thanks all.

Mike


----------

